# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες SAT >  >  Progressive led digea

## picdev

Μαστοριά για θυμηστε μου το site για να βλέπω digea και τις ρυθμίσεις που πρέπει να κάνω στο δέκτη .
Το sat soft είναι το site ?
Ο δέκτης εξναι ο hydrit progressive lite led

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## her

Ναι Ακη. Αυτο.

----------


## picdev

Μπορείτε να μου.πειτε και τις ρυθμισεις LNB και αναμεταδότη γιατί πρέπει να τα πω από αποσταση . Ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## her

Αν κανεις την αναβαθμιση σου εχει ετοιμα τα καναλια περασμενα, ετοιμα για να παιξουν. Ρυθμισης κατοπτρου θελεις;

----------


## picdev

Όχι το κάτοπτρο παίζει με άλλο δέκτη . Οποτε μόνο το update ευχαριστώ 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

Λοιπόν επειδή ειμαι εξ αποστάσεως ,μου είπαν οτι δεν παίζει ούτε με την αναβάθμιση που έστειλα, και ο τεχνικός που πήγε δεν ήξερε κάτι....
, σίγουρα δεν θέλει ρύθμιση LNB και αναμεταδότη ?
Το site αυτό δεν ειναι ? 
http://www.sat-soft.net/

----------


## navar

ναι αυτό είναι Ακη !
δεν θέλει καμία ρύθμιση , μια χαρά παίζει !
είναι καλα κεντραρισμένο το κάτοπτρο ;;
παίζει με άλλο αποκωδικοποιητή ;

----------


## picdev

Ναι παιζει , έδωσα το δικό μου που είναι πιο παλιός .
Τεσπα χωριά τώρα , τεχνικοί τα κάνω όλα και συμφερω , κακώς ανακατευτηκα 

Sent from my 2014813 using Tapatalk

----------

